# need code for Frey Procedure



## dmoreau (Mar 1, 2018)

Does anyone have a code for Frey procedure?


----------



## Alicia Scott (Mar 1, 2018)

*CPT or PCS?*

Do you need CPT or PCS code? I am looking it up for you now.


----------



## Alicia Scott (Mar 1, 2018)

*Pancreatectomy in part*

48153 - Pancreatectomy, proximal subtotal with near-total duodenectomy, choledochoenterostomy and duodenojejunostomy (pylorus-sparing, Whipple-type procedure); with pancreatojejunostomy

48154 - Pancreatectomy, proximal subtotal with near-total duodenectomy, choledochoenterostomy and duodenojejunostomy (pylorus-sparing, Whipple-type procedure); *without pancreatojejunostomy*

Pancreatectomy  
- see Excision, Pancreas 0FBG
- see Resection, Pancreas 0FTG

Pancreaticoduodenostomy - see Bypass, Hepatobiliary System and Pancreas 0F1Non-specific code
 Section 0 - Medical and Surgical
 Body System F - Hepatobiliary System and Pancreas
 Root Operation 1 - Bypass
 Body Part 4 - Gallbladder
 Body Part 5 - Hepatic Duct, Right
 Body Part 6 - Hepatic Duct, Left
 Body Part 8 - Cystic Duct
 Body Part 9 - Common Bile Duct
 Body Part D - Pancreatic Duct
 Body Part F - Pancreatic Duct, Accessory
 Body Part G - Pancreas


----------



## dmoreau (Mar 1, 2018)

I was looking for a cpt code.  

Everything I have read indicates that it is similar to the Whipple but only the pancreatic head is excised.  It also compare this to 48548 but still says its not the same thing.  I have not op note yet as they are just scheduling this.  I will provide more once surgery is complete.

Thank you


----------

